# me and my boy



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

My son is slowly learning about the finer things in life!!


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice!!

My boy at 3-4 could turn the key, pull choke and start the Brute and could also start the Ranchers in the garage....lol


----------



## GWNBrute (Mar 4, 2009)

My son is about the same.age as yours.and does the same thing when I sit him on the brute its pretty funny


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Cant wait until mom will let him ride with us. Prolly wont be for a year or two. Gotta break him of the pacifier first, dont imagine mud tastes too good to a 1 1/2 year old


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

DaveMK1 said:


> Cant wait until mom will let him ride with us. Prolly wont be for a year or two. Gotta break him of the pacifier first, dont imagine mud tastes too good to a 1 1/2 year old


Oh yeah? How many kids do you know eat dirt? According to this site, looks like it something we never outgrow


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

haha nice vid! My friends son does the same...he is 18 months, starts the bike then jumps around because he wants a ride on the "mo-mo"! lol


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

Nice! My son is learning also.... :bigok:


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I hear ya. This is my nephew a few years ago. I was taking him for a ride on my mom's rancher. Now, if we don't watch him close, he jumps up on my dad's John Deere tractor. He's grown up to the brute now. Everytime I have it out and he's there, I better be ready to give him a ride or I'm in trouble.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice!


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

It's good to start them young. Somebody has to teach them. If you do it, you know they are taught right, cause if they learn it on their own, it's more expensive


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Be careful what you start...My son got his first quad, a kfx 50, when he was 4. He is 10 now and has been riding ever since. He now has a Raptor 90 and everytime the Brute comes out of the shed, he is grabbing his key, helmet, and rubber boots ...LOL !! Can't leave without him now. My wife tells me " You created this monster !! "


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

That's fine, as soon as he learns to ride one, He will know how to fix one


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)




----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

monsterbrute750 said:


> Be careful what you start...My son got his first quad, a kfx 50, when he was 4. He is 10 now and has been riding ever since. He now has a Raptor 90 and everytime the Brute comes out of the shed, he is grabbing his key, helmet, and rubber boots ...LOL !! Can't leave without him now. My wife tells me " You created this monster !! "


cool...you're Monsterbrute and he'll be "lil Monsterbrute"


----------



## monsterbrute750 (Apr 13, 2010)

Big D said:


> cool...you're Monsterbrute and he'll be "lil Monsterbrute"


Ha!! Ha!! He has already laid claim to my brute when he is ready. I'm cool with that...just gives me an excuse to build another one !!!


----------

